# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > The Carolinas and Georgia  Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Charleston

## Island Visitor

Executive Summary:

1.  Market Pavillion Hotel (recommended by Ric):

The Bomb.  A VERY nice boutique hotel.  Top drawer.  May have actually surpassed Charleston Place as THE place to stay. The rooftop resto/bar is a GREAT place to spend an afternoon - with a buddy like Ric, as it were.

2.   Tsunami: 

Cute little sushi bar.  Great seafood, reasonably priced

3.  Slightly North Of Broad:

In Charleston, the Old Money lives South Of Broad (street) and are sometimes referred to as SOBs.  This new restaurant is a couple of blocks north of Broad Street and goes by the appellation SNOB - Slightly North Of Broad.  VERY good busy french/italian/low country bistro.  High end in a fun way.

4.  Cypress:  

Way cool junior.  The resto downstairs is high end.  The upstairs bar has a Big City Club feel to it with the lighting and all.  Very uberchic.  Great food.

5.  King Street:

More great shopping on King Street, all the way to Calhoun, than I have ever seen in my life.

Long story short:

Chucktown is probably the coolest Living History City there is.  GREAT shopping, a fantastic resto scene and now several very nice dowtown hotels.  Of the dozens of trips I have made to The Holy City (including living there for four years), I was far more impressed by this one than any in the past.

----------


## Dennis

Charleston is a great weekend getaway. When we went a few years ago, we loved it. The history, the nearby beaches and the food all top notch. SNOB was our favotite resto when we want. One memory is our conversation with the waitress about our wine selection:

Me: How about this Pinot, any good?
Her: "It's Rockstar Juice"
Me: "Ok, 1 bottle of Rockstar Juice, please".

----------


## Seles

"Rockstar Juice"?  Not bad and a good memory for sure.

IV, careful with the SOB thing...you could offend some people here and there, although they probably like being known as an S.O.B.  Good restaurant choices too.  You didn't stay long enough nor did you have your Pilot, Mrs. IV.

Always thanks.

Ric

----------

